# Added GH booster and KH went up!



## wick (14 May 2008)

Hi
ive just bught some GH booster,and have added it to my tank 1/8 tsp per 100 litres.
Thing is,its made my KH rise by 1  or 2 dKH..
I know it not a great deal,but why is this happening?


----------



## daniel19831123 (14 May 2008)

GH booster contains calcium in it. That's why the KH went up.


----------



## JamesC (15 May 2008)

KH is the amount of CO3 and HCO3 ions in the water. As GH Booster contains neither of these two (well shouldn't anyway) then it shouldn't affect the KH when added.

James


----------



## wick (15 May 2008)

Well that was my understanding,that the calcium wouldnt make the KH rise,unless it was  calcium carbonate,but im sure gh booster contains Calcium Sulfate.
Ive tested KH again today and it seems to be comming down a bit.....
 :?  :?  :?


----------



## daniel19831123 (15 May 2008)

That's true actually. Totally got the wrong message across. sorry mate!


----------

